# Advice on rock placement



## rustyhorse (Jan 18, 2017)

I am looking for advice on rock placement for my tank. Its 36 long x 18 wide x 24 tall. I'm not really happy so far with how it looks. Thoughts on better hidey holes? View obstruction...etc.


----------



## rustyhorse (Jan 18, 2017)

How do i post a picture???


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Updated: How To Post Pictures and Embed Youtube Videos


----------



## rustyhorse (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

I do not see any major issues with your rock scape. I would remove those little rocks though, they do not serve a purpose. They look like an after-thought, and just placed in there.


----------



## rustyhorse (Jan 18, 2017)

My thoughts on the little rocks on top were just for them to hide beside...


----------



## ha77 (Dec 8, 2016)

How many fish we got in there?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

rustyhorse said:


> My thoughts on the little rocks on top were just for them to hide beside...


They hide in rocks with "overhead" cover, not next to a rock. Those 2-3 little rocks do not really serve a purpose. If you like them, leave them in. Just looks funny to me.


----------



## ha77 (Dec 8, 2016)

I always prefer the more natural look. Just rock..no fancy ornaments, castles etc. Obviously its personal opinion but I like the to think the fish appreciate it more?


----------



## xgtphalex (Jan 30, 2017)

Place them as natural as possible.


----------



## uarhcaz (May 10, 2012)

I'd also vote to remove the castle, I always think some pet store shelf decor looks cool and all but it really isn't natural for the fish. Some of the holes don't seem big enough for the one fish I see to hover in and have space. You have some good rocks in there though, those big flat ones seem nice to even stand up on end and lay another over the top to make a good size cavern (think card castle). Some look big enough to just lean into each other at the top to make an upside down V...I see potential, I'm not a rock person so the organized stacking of rocks was just never for me. I have a much easier time with wood, which IMO is always going to look natural. Changing them up some might leave you more space in the substrate if you want to just drop those small rocks in the open areas and let nature take it course. I have a few small (neat looking rocks I've found while out and about) ones in mine that I just drop in and if substrate gets waved over them some it's whatever, it becomes part of the environment.


----------



## rustyhorse (Jan 18, 2017)

The fish in the tank are: 
1 ice blue cichlid
2 male and 1 female zebra 
1 red jewel F?
2 pink convicts and 2 black/grey convicts
Large syndontis catfish
Small pleco that will go back to the guppy tank as soon as i can catch the bugger
1 male auratus


----------



## rustyhorse (Jan 18, 2017)

Oh yeah and I had the castle in there so the little pink convicts could hide in there, which they do, and it gives them a place the big'uns cant get in.


----------



## ha77 (Dec 8, 2016)

Definitely need hiding places because that's quite the mix of fish you got there. I can see some problems down the road unfortunately. Are you planning on upgrading tank size?


----------



## SportDog (Jan 30, 2017)

I always look at it like a picture. Rule of thirds. Create 1-3 focal points based on size of tank. For this tank I would likely do 1 focal point(Large rock) and then build around it by laying out the other rocks as natural as possible, creating caves and swim through's. I like the way you used the top portion of the tank, but I would stay away from the straight line all the way across like that. Again, 1 focal point that uses the height, and others surrounding it and stretching the length of the tank.
I also have found it helpful to leave some space in front and behind the rocks, from one side to the other, to help create the circulation I am looking for.


----------



## Sosay (Mar 18, 2015)

For starters get rid of that castle . Also maybe turn some of those bigger thicker rocks vertical, then put the longer thinner ones on top |

____________
|| || || ||
|| || || ||


----------



## TheFishGuy1 (Oct 4, 2018)

Those rocks really look good, but I would rather remove some of them (just a few pieces and yeah the small rocks too), they look crowded already.


----------

